# القرحة الباردة Cold Sore قروح البرد ( عقبولة السخونة )



## مورا مارون (3 مارس 2011)

​*
هي حالة شائعة جدآ. وقد تظهر القروح على الفم أو الشفتين أو الأنف أو الخدين أو الأصابع

وتنجم قرح البرد عن فيروس العقبولة البسيطة (القوباء البسيط (HSV) Simplex Herpes ) فيسبب فيروس العقبولة البسيطة نوع 1 قروح البرد، أما فيروس العقبولة البسيطة نوع 2 فهو مسؤول عادة عن العقبولة التناسلية . غير أنه من شأن كلا الفيروسين أن يسبب قروحآ في الوجه أو في المناطق التناسلية . وتنتقل الإصابة عادة من شخص مصاب بعقبولة ناشطة . كما تمثّل أدوات الطعام والحلاقة والمناشف والاحتكاك المباشر ببشرة مصابة ، وسائل شائعة لنقل الإصابة 
ويحتاج الفيروس إلى فترة حضانة قد تمتد إلى 20 يومآ قبل أن تبدأ الاعراض بالظهور. عنذئذ تتكون نفطات صغيرة ممتئلة بسائل في منطقة ناتئة، حمراء، ومؤلمة من الجلد . وغالبآ ما يسبق ظهور النفطات بيوم أو يومين ألم ووخز في منطقى الإصابة. وتدوم الاعراض عادة من 7 إلى 10 أيام



بعد الإصابة الأولى، يعود الفيروس إلى النشاط دوريآ في المنطقة نفسها أو قربها. وقد يحفز ظهوره ارتفاع في الحرارة أو دورة شهرية أو تعرض لأشعة الشمس

والواقع أن فيروس العقبولة البسيط قد ينتقل حتى قبل ظهور النفطات . غير أن خطر العدوى الأكبر يسود من وقت ظهور النفطات حتى تجفّ تمامآ. وتطرآ قروح البرد في أغلب الحالات لدى المراهقين الراشدين الشباب، إلا أن ذلك لا يمنع ظهورها في أي سن، وإن كان هذا النوع من الطفح يقلّ بعد سن الخامسة والثلاثين


نصف البالغين على الأقل مصابون بعدوى فيروس HSV . وبمجرد إصابتك بالعدوى بأي من نوعي الفيروس ، تصبح العدوى دائمة. ويبقى الفيروس كامنآ داخل الأعصاب، ولا يسبب الاعراض في اغلب الاوقات. وعند بعض الناس، قد ينشط الفيروس بين الحين والآخر مسببآ قرح البرد .

ولم يفهم الاطباء بعد بدقة ما سبب نشاط الفيروس. والظروف والاحوال التالية قد تسهم في تكرار النوبة :
- القلق العاطفي
- التعرض لضوء الشمس
- التغيرات الهرمونية (قبل نزول الدورة الشهرية، وأثناء الحمل أو سن اليأس أو أثناء تناول حبوب منع الحمل)
- الارهاق البدني
- العدوى التي تصيب أجزاء أخرى من الجسم

وتحدث قرح البرد في أغلب الاحوال على حافة الفم، وهي عادة ما تظهر في نفس المكان في كل مرة (لأن الفيروس يعيش بداخل الاعصاب المغذية لنفس البقعة من الجلد ) . وعادة ما تبدأ قرحة البرد بألم طفيف مع اللمس أو تنميل ، ثم تتحول إلى نتوء أحمر متورم ومؤلم. وخلال هذه الفترة يكون الفيروس بداخل القرحة شديد العدوى (عندما يكون الفيروس كامنآ داخل العصب ، فإنه لا يكون معديآ)
وبعد يوم أو يومين ، تتكون فقاعة بالمنطقة حيث تنفجر بعد ذلك وتكون قشرة فوقها ، ثم تنتزع القشرة الصفراء وتفرز سائلآ رائقآ. وقد تستغرق القرحة أسبوعين حتى تشفى

العناية الذاتية :

تزول قروح البرد عادة من دون علاج . غير أن التدابير التالية تساعد على تخفيف الألم :

- استرح وتناول مسكنات غير موصوفة (إن كنت تعاني من الحمى) أو كريمات غير موصوفة لتخفيف الانزعاج، علمآ أنها لا تسرع الشفاء . ويجب تجنب إعطاء الاسبرين للأطفال
- لا تعصر النفطات أو تقرصها أو تنقرها
- تجنب تقبيل الآخرين أو الاحتكاك الجلدي معهم طيلة وجود النفطات
- اغسل يديك جدآ قبل ملامسة شخص آخر
- ضع مستحضر وقاية على الوجه والشفتين قبل التعرض الطويل لأشعة الشمس، وذلك صيفآ وشتاء منعآ للاصابة بقروح البرد

العون الطبي :

إن عانيت من نوبات قروح برد متكررة، قد يكون عقار أسيكلوفير هو الحل . ولا يعطى هذا الدواء من دون وصفة طبية، وهو يتوفر على شكل أقراص أو مرهم. يعمل العقار على منع نموّ فيروس العقبولة. واستنادآ إلى دراسات أجريت على المتزلجين الذي يستعملون مستحضرات وقاية منها ما يحتوي على الأسيكلوفير ومنها ما هو خال منه، تبيّن بأن العقار يوفر حماية إضافية ملحوظة

وقد يشعر المصاب بوخز قبل ظهور قروح البرد . وهذا ما يدعى بوادر المرض . وينصح كثير من الاطباء باستعمال الاسيكلوفير فور بدء البوادر

ملاحظة: أغلب الاستشاريين من الاطباء لا يعتقدون أن الادوية المضادة للفيروسات مثل الاسيكلوفير تجعل قرحة البرد تزول بأسرع مما لو يستخدم معها أي علاج لدى الاشخاص الاصحاء، ومن هنا فإن استعمال الادوية المضادة للفيروسات قد لا يوصى به.
بعض الناس نجحوا في تقصير مدة قرح البرد الشديدة أو تفاديها بوضع الثلج أو تناول الحمض الاميني ل-لايسين وهو متوافر في شكل حبوب. ومع ذلك يجب أن تتحدث مع طبيبك عن خيارات العلاج المتوفرة

تحذير :

- إن كنت مصابآ بقرحة البرد ، احرص بشكل خاص على تجنب الاحتكاك بالرضّع أو بأي شخص مصاب بالأكزيما . إذ يعتبر هؤلاء أكثر عرضة لإلتقاط الإصابة من غيرهم . كذلك تجنب الاشخاص الذين يتناولون عقاقير لمرض السرطان أو لزراعة الاعضاء نظرآ لضعف مناعتهم. فمن شأن الفيروس أن يهدد حياتهم
- على الحوامل والمرضعات أن يتجنبن تناول الاسيكلوفير لعلاج قروح البرد ما لم يكن ذلك بوصفة خاصة من الطبيب
- لإصابات فيروس العقبولة البسيطة مضاعفات خطيرة محتملة. فمن شأن الفيروس أن يمتد إلى العين. ويعتبر ذلك السبب الأبرز لعمى القرنية في الولايات المتحدة . فإن شعرت بحرقة في العين أو لاحظت ظهور طفح قرب العين أو على رأس الأنف ، إقصد الطبيب على الفور

موقع الطب والصحة 
*


----------



## انجي حنا (3 مارس 2011)

شكرآ على الموضوع
فعلا دة مرض منتشر والاصابة بية تعنى عدوة لكل من حولة .


----------



## جيلان (8 مارس 2011)

البرد يبان مرض سهل لكن فعلا مضعفاته وانتقال العدوى به لبعض الناس زى ما ذكر الموضوع حوامل او مرضى سرطان او نقص مناعة خطر جدا
شكرا مورا على الموضوع المهم


----------



## مورا مارون (11 مارس 2011)

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2011)

موضوع مهم كثثير 
ميرسي اختي لطرحه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (29 أبريل 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا 
للموضوع المهم جداا
سلام الرب يســوع*​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2011)




----------

